# Reparar circuito de lámpara táctil



## constantan (Oct 25, 2010)

hola necesito que me den consejos para reparar un circuito interruptor tactil de lampara de 220v ca.

el circuito se encuentra en una caja de plastico en la bace del portalampara de mesa.

esta quemado en algunas secciònes una transistor y dos resistencias creo.

la causa: pienso que la caja por algun golpe, se abrio dentro de la base matalica del portalampara de mesa e iso un corto solo se ve un manchon en la capa de la base pero la caja plastica no tiene un rasguño.

no se cuales son los valorea a reemplazar de los componentes dañados.

IC:tt6061A.

agradecere las respuestas saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Es un triac , no un transistor.

Yo al mio le había puesto un BTA16 600B con la aleta cortada.

Desarmé el mio y es distinto 

Saludos !


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 25, 2013)

Hola.
Quisiera aprovechar este viejo hilo en lugar de abrir uno nuevo porque yo también tengo un problema con una lámpara táctil.
El caso es que tengo dos lámparas de tres toques y una dejó de funcionar. La abrí llegué a la la PCB que está dentro de una cajetilla negra y vi una resistencia quemada. La cambié y vuelve a encender.
El problema es que al enchufarla se enciende directamente cuando en realidad no debería hacerlo, porque resulta que la que funciona bien al enchufarla NUNCA se enciende hasta que le doy los toques. Esté en la posición que esté la desenchufo, la vuelvo a enchufar y siempre se queda apagada hasta que le doy uno, dos y tres toques.
La que dejó de funcionar se enciende directamente y lo de los tres toques nunca funciona. Alguien sabe qué le puede pasar?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 25, 2013)

puede ser el triac, pero deberias dar mas informacion, valores de la resistencia que componentes usa....
te deo un circuito que usan algunas lamparas de esas....


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 25, 2013)

Gracias por responder solaris8.
Aunque bufff! Ahora mismo me iba a dormir que es tardísimo y no puedo ponerme a analizar el circuito que has posteado. Lo analizaré en cuanto pueda, que mañana tengo un día ajetreado.

Solo decirte que la resistencia era y es rojo, rojo, plateado y oro. Llevé la vieja quemada a la tienda de electrónica y me dieron unas con los mismos colores. Pero vamos, que si la lámpara enciende es que me han dado la correcta, sin duda.
Otra cosa es que sí que hay continuidad por todo el circuito y en cada una de las pistas. O sea, que andando soldadura por soldadura y sin dejarme ninguna el multímetro me da el pitido conforme hay continuidad.
Lo que no sé es si esto de que haya continuidad sea prueba suficiente de que todos y cada uno de los componentes esten en perfectas condiciones. Me gustaría que se me contestara a esta duda.

En mis conocimientos básicos de electricidad, si se tratara de una lámpara normalita y corriente no se encendería hasta que no pulsara el interruptor. Por lo tanto, tratándose de una lámpara táctil el interruptor debería ser el relé. O me equivoco?
Cuando pueda pongo unas fotos de todo el circuito y cableado.


----------



## resistencio (Dic 25, 2013)

Como dice SOLARIS, puede ser que el TRIAC este en corto circuito y la lámpara siempre este encendida...Este circuito no tiene un RELE como interruptor, el mismo TRIAC hace de interruptor...lo que podés hacer es sacar la lámpara y medir entre las patas (pines) 1 y 2 del TRIAC...NO DEBERIA HACER RUIDO TU MULTIMETRO o NO DEBERIA MEDIRSE CONTINUIDAD...Obviamente esta prueba debés hacerla con el circuito desconectado de la red eléctrica...Si el TRIAC tiene las patas (pines o terminales) 1 y 2 (A1 y A2) con continuidad, quiere decir que está dañado...CAMBIARLO por uno NUEVO !!!


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 26, 2013)

Bueno, como lo prometido es deuda aquí teneis fotos del circuito.
La primera es el circuito en general y la segunda por detrás. La tercera y la cuarta es lo que supongo que es el TRIAC. Os lo muestro antes de desoldarlo, no sea que me equivoque.
Una pregunta, ese componente amarillo es un relé, verdad?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 26, 2013)

electrodoremifasollasi dijo:


> Bueno, como lo prometido es deuda aquí teneis fotos del circuito.
> La primera es el circuito en general y la segunda por detrás. La tercera y la cuarta es lo que supongo que es el TRIAC. Os lo muestro antes de desoldarlo, no sea que me equivoque.
> Una pregunta, ese componente amarillo es un relé, verdad?


 

@electrodoremifasollasi, si ese es el Triac BT136, no el de color amarillo es un Condensador con supresión de interferencias, estos circuitos son controlados por un Triac, que actúa como un Switch abriendo y cerrando el circuito, si la falla no esta en algún semiconductor como el Triac o el Diodo, lo mas probable es que el TT6061A se haya quemado, por lo que veo tiene un encapsulado chino desechable, para ahorrar espacio y claro sale mas económico que un encapsulado de silicio, cuando sucede esto la lámpara queda encendida en pocas palabras directa.


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 26, 2013)

Bueno, pués efectivamente al probar si había continuidad el multímetro me pitaba, daba igual en qué orden ponía las puntas roja y negra del multímetro. En la lámpara que funciona bien no pitaban los dos pines.
Aquí teneis la foto. Lo desueldo y mañana compro uno nuevo, y a ver si me acaba funcionando la lámpara. Gracias por vuestras respuestas. 



Y por cierto, como lo saco de ahí? La parte metálica está unida. Le doy con el soldador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2013)

Tenés que quitar ese tornillo o remache y luego desoldar las tres patas


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 26, 2013)

Ya, si eso ya lo sé. Pero cómo se quita el remache? Las tres patas ya están desoldadas, pero me falta el remache.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2013)

Parecería que está soldado , así que o lo desoldas o . . . . lo taladrás , o lo amolás , o lo destrozás


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 26, 2013)

Pués al final con estas alicatites he sacado tranquilamente parte del remache y mañana sacaré a golpe de broquita el contorno del agujerito que todavía tiene pillado el TRIAC.
Jo! Esto no se acaba nunca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2013)

Después le pondrás tornillo y tuerca.

Que ni se te ocurra tocar *nada* de esa plaqueta estando enchufada , so pena de electrocución


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 26, 2013)

Hombre, esto se avisa antes. Que me podría haber electrocutado.
Nada, hombre. Por supuesto que estaba desenchufado, y si me he electrocutado ni me he enterado. Con unos destornilladores de precisión viejos he ido haciendo barrena y palanquita y ya salió el TRIAC del demonio. A ver si mañana lo tienen en la tienda.


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 27, 2013)

Pués hoy la tienda está cerrada porque ayer, día 26 San Esteban, fué festivo y como nunca abren el sábado pués se ve que hoy viernes hacen puente. Así que, tendré que esperar hasta el lunes. :/


----------



## electrodoremifasollasi (Dic 30, 2013)

Bueno, chicos. VICTORIAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! Hoy he ido a la tienda y os enseño las fotos del TRIAC montado y las dos lámparas, para que veais que no hago trampa  , con cada uno de los tres toques.

Muchísimas gracias a todos, y hasta la próxima. 

Por cierto, os he puesto un Me Gusta a los quatro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2013)

Bién , te felicito !


----------



## Alfredosan1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y os quería dar las gracias de antemano.
Tengo un problema con una lampara de mesa con un interruptor táctil de tres posiciones y es que se encendía sola cuando quiere, la he desarmado la he quitado el sensor táctil y lo primero que hice fue probarlo con un casquillo y una bombilla y como base táctil un tornillo y así funciona perfectamente, con que deduzco que es la base táctil. la he desarmado (que no deja de ser varias piezas de aluminio) lo he armado, lo pongo como base táctil y se enciende cuando quiere. Así que no se como seguir ya que son unas simples piezas de aluminio como base y tengo otra lampara con una base igual y funciona bien. 
¿Que podría estar mal en la base para que con esa base se encienda sola? 

.                                                                                          . ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2014)

Probá de poner una resistencia de 10 MegOhms en serie con el cable que toca la carcasa de aluminio


----------



## tazma (Nov 8, 2014)

hola a ver si alguien me ayuda busco esquemas placa base de estos interruptores para hacer una modificación  son la marca livolo
salu2


----------



## tazma (Nov 13, 2014)

hola a ver si alguien me puede decir que pieza es la de la foto

el M7 es un diodo rectificador ? que es y para que sirve y como puedo saber su valor 

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2014)

tazma dijo:


> hola a ver si alguien me puede decir que pieza es la de la foto



Tiene el aspecto de ser un *buzzer*


----------



## tazma (Nov 13, 2014)

si pero es un interruptor táctil por eso pregunto 
salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2014)

Coincido con Fogo , eso redondo y negro es un buzzer (zumbador)

Luego M7 = 1N4001

Libro de códigos *SMD*

Saludos !


----------



## tazma (Nov 13, 2014)

ok  muchas gracias 

ese buzzer tiene algún valor me refiero para comprarlo como lo identifico 
salu2


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 15, 2014)

Lo puedes obtener de algún motherboard de PC, podría diferir en la forma(algunos son rectangulares), pero no en el propósito.
No debe haber mucha diferencia entre uno y otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2014)

Algunos tienen la electrónica (oscilador) y otros son solo buzzers


----------



## tazma (Nov 15, 2014)

hola el tema es que si os fijáis la primera foto que puse pidiendo esquemas de la placa base y la segunda foto es la placa base que buscaba ,lo que quiero hacer es modificar la primera placa base igual que la segunda mi problema es que yo no entiendo casi nada de estos componentes pero soldar con estaño no me costaría nada 
por que quiero modificarlos los interruptores pues cuando los compre me equivoque los tenia que  a ver comprado conmutados y los compre simples 
yo pido por favor si me ayudáis a identificar os componentes para comprarlos y soldarlos a las placas simples 
no se si me explico lo que quiero 

lo que esta en amarillo es lo que tengo que identificar para soldar a la otra placa

salu2


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 15, 2014)

si entendi bien lo que necesitas es cambiarle el relee(supongo que es la pieza azul) para que sean como interruptores de combinacion.
osea comandar un foco desde 2 puntos diferentes


----------



## tazma (Nov 15, 2014)

hola no el relé es el mismo en la placa de la foto del primer comentario que ago. 
estas fotos que colgado ahora es la placa por delante y por detrás lo que necesito es saber que es lo que esta marcado en amarillo para comprar los componentes


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 15, 2014)

mira lo que pude entender de tu mensaje es que compraste 1 modulo unipolar y lo quieres convertir en uno de 2 tiros 1 polo (conmutador/combinacion).
si es eso estoy casi seguro que solo adaptando un relee (que consuma lo mismo) estaria solucionado,pero seguro que aumentaria el tamaño.




> pues cuando los compre me equivoque los tenia que a ver comprado conmutados y los compre simples


----------



## tazma (Nov 16, 2014)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> mira lo que pude entender de tu mensaje es que compraste 1 modulo unipolar y lo quieres convertir en uno de 2 tiros 1 polo (conmutador/combinacion).
> si es eso estoy casi seguro que solo adaptando un relee (que consuma lo mismo) estaria solucionado,pero seguro que aumentaria el tamaño.



si es como tu lo dices pero tengo que adaptar 8 interruptores 
los compre aquí http://es.aliexpress.com/store/500715
si no se puede poner enlaces lo borro 
salu2


----------



## AVILA (Nov 16, 2014)

saludos al foro, no se entiende muy bien lo de conmutados, te refieres a que al pulsar se queda enclavado y al pulsar otra vez se desconecta?, te adjunto la imagen con nombres de lo que se alcanza a apreciar, espero te sirva

le puse algunos nombres con el archivo paint


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 16, 2014)

creo que con conmutador se refiere a un interruptor 2 tiros 1 polo.
lo que conocemos aca por interruptor de combinacion


----------



## tazma (Nov 16, 2014)

AVILA dijo:


> saludos al foro, no se entiende muy bien lo de conmutados, te refieres a que al pulsar se queda enclavado y al pulsar otra vez se desconecta?, te adjunto la imagen con nombres de lo que se alcanza a apreciar, espero te sirva
> 
> le puse algunos nombres con el archivo paint



gracias AVILA es justo lo que yo pedía

gracias a todos


----------



## tazma (Nov 17, 2014)

hola , bueno hoy estado en tiendas de electrónica y nada de stock de componentes de esta clase 
donde me aconsejáis que los compre 
salu2


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 17, 2014)

yo creo que cambiando el relee solucionas el problema





las placas "simples" seguro tienen el relee SPST
y si necesitas un conmutador tienes que ponerle un SPDT.
solo que tienen que consumir lo mismo o menos para no sobrecargar el circuito.
todo esto te lo digo en base a que supongo que lo que llamas como conmutador sea un interruptor SPDT o 1 polo 2 tiros.
en uruguay se conoce como combinacion ya que permite comandar un foco desde 2 puntos diferentes


----------



## tazma (Nov 17, 2014)

si es para abrir o cerrar un foco desde 2 puntos diferentes 
ese rele que tendría que cambiárselo a las 2 o solo a la que no es conmutada???


----------



## abocaman (Dic 7, 2014)

Alfredosan1 dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y os quería dar las gracias de antemano.
> Tengo un problema con una lampara de mesa con un interruptor táctil de tres posiciones y es que se encendía sola cuando quiere, la he desarmado la he quitado el sensor táctil y lo primero que hice fue probarlo con un casquillo y una bombilla y como base táctil un tornillo y así funciona perfectamente, con que deduzco que es la base táctil. la he desarmado (que no deja de ser varias piezas de aluminio) lo he armado, lo pongo como base táctil y se enciende cuando quiere. Así que no se como seguir ya que son unas simples piezas de aluminio como base y tengo otra lampara con una base igual y funciona bien.
> ¿Que podría estar mal en la base para que con esa base se encienda sola?
> 
> .                                                                                          . ...



Hola. ¿Lo pudiste arreglar? Tengo dos lamparas tactiles de estás que se encienden solas y se pasan las noches consumiendo. Probe a poner bombillas LED pero se han fundido las dos bombillas nuevas. ¿Quizas con la resitancia de 10M en la base funcionen bien? Gracias


----------



## Miguel MLuna (May 19, 2015)

Buen dia, Esto realizando un circuito, pero no e reacciona el touch alguno de ustedes a hecho este circuito en protoboard? es con alimentación de 110v AC y es para una lampara led


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2015)

Cual circuito, podrias subir un esquema? aunque sea a mano


----------



## Miguel MLuna (May 20, 2015)

Gracias por responder mira estuve utilizando diferentes circuitos pero me base en estos, estoy utilizando 120v AC a 60 Hz de alimentación.


----------



## MF1 (Sep 6, 2015)

abocaman dijo:


> Hola. ¿Lo pudiste arreglar? Tengo dos lamparas tactiles de estás que se encienden solas y se pasan las noches consumiendo. Probe a poner bombillas LED pero se han fundido las dos bombillas nuevas. ¿Quizas con la resitancia de 10M en la base funcionen bien? Gracias



Hola!
Tengo el mismo problema en unas lámparas táctiles que se encienden solas. Siempre las dos a la vez. He hecho todo tipo de pruebas y al final creo que el problema son parásitos o corrientes transitorias en la red, porque ocurre justo desde que cambié de compañía de suministro eléctrico.
Hoy he desarmado una y le he puesto un resistencia de 10K al chasis sensor metálico, pero no se activaba... luego con una de 6.8K si, y la he dejado en prueba para contrastar con la otra.
El caso es que se encendian igual, pero en una prueba anterior sin conectar al chasis esta ya no encendia y la otra normal si.

Deduzco que se me induce algo en el cable eléctrico de red de entrada al pasar cerca del chasis de la lámpara.
No se me ocurre nada para aislar ese cable, porque además tampoco tiene toma tierra... quizás podría probar una ferrita u otro tipo de cable.

Otra cosa que podría hacer es aumentar el valor del condensador que alimenta el IC, igual así se podría estabilizar mejor el circuito en general.

No se... que os parece, me voy a poner en ello pero no se si las ideas son demasiado buenas. A ver si se pudiese arreglar, porque buscando en internet no he encontrado a nadie que lo haya logrado con este tipo de lámparas cuando les da por arrancar solas.

He probado varios filtros y no hay manera de que paren de encenderse solas las dichosas lámparas. He puesto un filtro Schaffner FN405-3-02 y un varistor en paralelo en la entrada y no hacen absolutamente nada.

Ya no se que hacer... alguna idea?


----------



## alete666 (Mar 16, 2017)

Buen dia muchachada 
verán testee este circuito, habia arreglado y el resultado fue optimo; el problema que tengo en este es que al pasar la mano o el dedo a 3mm del cable que va al touch o pasar cerquita del touch; el led se enciende, aún cuando no se toca la planchita para activarlo
¿por que será?<


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola conecta, una resistencia de 10M, entre el contacto TOUCH y la masa del circuito, con ésto reducirás la ganancia de disparo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2017)

Te falta una resistencia de . . .  5 o 10  MegOhms en serie con la base . . .  o de la base a masa . . .


----------



## alete666 (Mar 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te falta una resistencia de . . .  5 o 10  MegOhms en serie con la base . . .  o de la base a masa . . .



O sea la resistencia iria ya saliendo de la base del transistor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2017)

alete666 dijo:


> O sea la resistencia iria ya saliendo de la base del transistor?



La resistencia iría desde la base del transistor a tierra o a la placa del touch, se debe probar donde funciona mejor.


----------



## alete666 (Mar 16, 2017)

listo muchachos  funcionó con una de 6,8MΩ 
Gracias!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2017)

A masa o en serie entre base y cable ?


----------



## alete666 (Mar 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A masa o en serie entre base y cable ?



en serie a la base del transistor; es decir que apenas sale de la base, lo conecté y la otra patita de la resistencia conecté el cablesito del touch


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok , así me gusta más porque si por algún motivo el circuito se electrificara , estás a salvo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok , así me gusta más porque si por algún motivo el circuito se electrificara , estás a salvo




     

*¡ ¡ ¡ Aguafiestas ! ! !*





​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2017)

.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 17, 2017)

Ahora, el circuito(defecto incluido) podría usarse en una alarma.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 17, 2017)

se podria probar alargando el cable o agrandando la placa touch


----------



## alete666 (Ago 25, 2017)

Hola gente, tanto tiempo sin venir 
Verán, ya tengo lo del circuito este

y entre cosas que tenia en casa encontré 2 relay

cual de lops dos usaria??? ya que al relé lo activo con 4,9VDC para usar los pines del otro lado a conecter un foco común a 220VCA


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2017)

El de la derecha


----------



## alete666 (Ago 25, 2017)

el grandesito!! porque como ando aprendiendo aún sore electrónica, se me dió por testear este circuito pero para prender un diodo led; pero no sabia si aguanteria cambiar el led por un foco común y corriente


----------



## craneo (Sep 9, 2018)

Buenos días, mi problema es que mi lampara funciono muy bien durante unos años pero de repente no va, pero si la toco en el casquillo si.
Y después de estar un buen rato encendida ya fuciona, yo creo que debe ser el sensor pero no logro aclararme cual es, ¿puede ser la capsula azul?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2018)

Posiblemente debas cambiarle los capacitores al módulo.


----------



## craneo (Sep 9, 2018)

Ya dos electroliticos pequeños que tiene el circuito.


----------



## raulx33 (May 4, 2021)

Hola comunidad, necesito ayuda, tengo una lámpara táctil de 3 toques, pero al tocar no enciende, este es el circuito.




Probé el triac y los capacitores que vienen del cable amarillo, que viene del punto táctil.
Mientras media voltaje de los capacitores electrolíticos si cargaban y al juntar estas dos puntas que marque con amarillo en la imagen se prendió la lampara



Mi conclusión tal vez es que no llega suficiente voltaje por los capacitores que vienen de la lamina táctil o no se, me pueden ayudar por favor ?


----------



## emilio177 (May 4, 2021)

Foto por el otro lado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2021)

Además de cambiarle todos los capacitores , me acuerdo que se desvalorizaba (aumentaba su valor) esa resistencia grande de 2 Watts y dejaban de andar.

Además , solo andan con lámparas de filamento , no se si andarán con las led *DIMERIZABLES* ?


----------



## raulx33 (May 4, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Foto por el otro lado?


----------



## emilio177 (May 4, 2021)

*R*evisa voltaje en el condensador 1 uF 50 *V*  debe llevar volt*a*JE  para trabajar el circuito.


----------



## raulx33 (May 4, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> revisa voltaje en el condensador 1uF 50v  debe llevar voltJE  para trabajar el circuito



*M*ide 6.3 *V*, est*á* bien ?


----------

